# Incra PRL-V2 Lift / INCRA Mast-R-Lift-II Router Lift



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

Incra PRL-V2 Lift / INCRA Mast-R-Lift-II Lift of the two which one is better…

I have the MagnaLOCK Router Plate, I'm defiantly hooked on tne MagnaLOCK reducing rings, 
The only major difference of the two are the micro adjust thumbwheel & micro hand crank…
Which of the two ajustments is best preformer

GaryK did a very good review on the Woodpecker PRL V2

Sounds like a personal thing, what you feel more comfortable with, hand crank or thumb wheel… 
I've read good reviews about both Router Lifts…

PRL-V2 Lift- .002 inches and can be reset to zero 
Mast-R-Lift- .001-Inch height adjustments

Mast-R-Lift-II- fits afew more routers


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I'm going with the mast r lift II because of the magnalock rings and the face that it fits multiple routers. I'd be comfortable with either, but I like incra as a company more than woodpecker, so that's where my money's going.


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

I had my mind made up on the Incra PRL-V2 Lift til I read about the new INCRA Mast-R-Lift-II Router Lift.
The new model uses an exclusive system with a total of 5 sealed ball bearings on the lift screw and cam lock, making it the smoothest, lowest-friction router lift we've ever used - we've actually cranked up the heaviest routers with just one finger. Wondering what the PRL-V2 has for bearings, I couldn't find anything about it…


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

"I had my mind made up on the Incra PRL-V2 Lift til I read about the new INCRA Mast-R-Lift-II Router Lift." 
Same here, I'm undecided, Woodpecker makes the PRL-V2 and I have their table, and plate I like their products.
I am curious about the mag lock rings, do they hold well ? no zero inserts though.
I got the twist rings in my plate they work good but the mag lock look quick and easy.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

They're held in with rare earth magnets. They're not going anywhere.
Another big advantage is that you can level them to the plate surface, something you can't do with the twist lock rings on the wp lift. They're either level or you call customer service for another set.


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

I think I am going with the PRL-V2, the new models have unlimited adj on the thumb wheel and use the Incra mag plates.
Reasoning being 
1 spring lock coarse adj. Fast and easy .
2 Woodpeckers made in USA and their CS is awesome so far.
Question is can one make a zero clearance plate with the Mag plates ?


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Have a PRL-V2 and a PRL-V2 Sidewinder from Woodpeckers. Great lifts from good folks. I like mine very much


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have the Masr R Lift II for well over a year now and I think it is GREAT…Smooth as silk to raise and lower and the magnetic rings are excellent. I am a nut for precision and this definitely fills my precision cravings…


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

*I am a nut for precision and this definitely fills my precision cravings…*

I just finished recutting my top for the MagnaLlock Plate…
What a difference from the older Rockler plate, those magnalock Rings are just that a snap…
If U care about accuracy/precision a lift is the way to go…
Routers with above the table adjustments just don't cut it…
Using PC890 precision when cutting in increments doesn't work… 
Incra PRL-V2 Lift ? INCRA Mast-R-Lift-II Router Lift


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## lumberingjoe (Jan 25, 2013)

I've had the Mast-R-Lift-II since they first came out. I wanted to use the Makita 1101 motor; it was the only lift that worked. At the time it supported 18 different motors, I don't know how many it supports now.

I just added Incra new dust cover/bucket, it works great! I'm starting to reconfigure my magnalock rings as I use them.

I'm really happy with this router configuration!


----------

